# Piles



## susanalex (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi

Please can you tell me what the best and safest thing you can take for piles?

Thanks
Sualex


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'll pass you on to the pharmacist xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sualex,

Congrats on the pregnancy    

First line treatment would be something like Anusol cream or ointment. This is fine to use in pregnancy. Make sure you keep the bowel moving, drink plenty of fluid/water to keep you regular and prevent constipation.

All the best
Maz x


----------



## susanalex (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you 

Sualex


----------

